# HiTech Minis New 28mm Gearcult Mini



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

HiTech Miniatures has released a new 28mm miniature. This is from the site:



> Bio-Tech Covenant
> ALPHA CORPORIS ONE -
> Gearcult Egzekuthor Squad Leader/Sergeant
> 
> ...




















I'd consider it using it for a techmarine or more likely as a master of the forge count-as (though I'd still need to convert/make a conversion beamer). What do you all think?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

not bad, tho that blade atop the axe looks like a huge chunk of flash


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah I agree, the blade on the axe looks like crap


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Same with that blade. Looks like someone screwed up on the clipping from the sprue and forgot a massive vent chunk.

Otherwise though, very nice mini's... but i'd probably have to replace the head too, the gasmask thing looks a little too weird.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

i agreewith everything thats been said.crap axe blade, but it would make a good master of the forge.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Do something about the pauldrons, replace the axe, and you have an excellent Magos.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

A seax blade on the end of a halberd haft looks...awful, sorry. Re-do that blade, though, and you're definitely on to something.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

More GW rip off... :yawn:.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

More GW rip off... Yeah!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Admiral_HACKbar said:


> More GW rip off... Yeah!


First off, GW should consider it a compliment that so many companies are trying to cash in on their success.

Second, competition (usually) leads to an increase in quality to stay competitive. :grin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Right... um..... that's shit. Try again. Only part I like is the axe, and that is if they cut off that stupid blade on the top.


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

I was thinking about getting some of these and use them as Thunder wolfs
http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/53


----------

